# CAN I GET AN ID



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

What is this it was sold to me as a black piranha which means it a be any S.
so what u guys think it is? its bout 3 inches


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Could be a sanchezi


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

It looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Im not sure, it looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i am feling a rohm on this one :nod:


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

here is a new pic of him he is a little taller he is leaning to the side with he does alot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I note a few long bars. I'm still thinking S. rhombeus. But allow it to grow more. The dark "V" at the base of caudal fin makes me go hmmmm. I see the dark tail band at the edge. Be watchful of any changes to the body spotting pattern. In particular if more bars begin to appear. This fish might be between morphological changes and might turn out to be a compressus member instead. But for now, safe to say probably rhombeus.


----------

